# 12 bar blues examples



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd like to burn a CD for my students of various examples of a 12 bar blues. I have a few ideas that I'll definitely put on it but I'm looking for more. 

So, what's your favourite 12 bar blues? Non-bluesy examples are particularly welcome, so the students will understand how versitile the form can be.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

a few thoughts:

Clash - Should i say or should i go
Link Wray - Rumble
Chuck Berry - Johnny B Goode
SRV - Life by the drop


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

the beatles..."can't buy me love"...

http://www.icce.rug.nl/~soundscapes/DATABASES/AWP/cbml.shtml


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

ELO - "Don't bring me down (strays from 12 bar at the "Bruce" part) - and sounds nothing like blues...so a cool demonstration of its transition into funky rock

Clapton has some great really cool ones like Strange Brew.....Sunshine of your Love (the turnaround strays from the format a bit)

Take a listen to Buddy Guy "Mary had a little Lamb"....more like 8 bars - bust shows a cool variation.

Straight up SRV - Pride and Joy

check out Mississippi Queen - sticks to the format but doesn't sound like blues.

Zepp - Lemon Song or "Rock and roll"

to name a few


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for those suggestions. I think I'll put Jeff's Boogie and Jeff Beck's cover of Hound Dog on there too, since I can't burn a mix CD without including Jeff Beck.

Are there any Motley Crue or Aerosmith songs that'd fit? Crue and Joe Perry are coming here in January so they're going to be popular with the students for the next two months.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure The Rolling Stones - Parachute Woman would fit in.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I know you're talking about burning a CD of different recorded tracks. Here's another one-how about Crossroads by Cream? 
There's also a site on the internet someone pointed out to me that has a whole lot of backing tracks, all different blues styles in different keys and tempos (if you want to suggest this to your student-every kid has access to the net these days):
http://www.bluesblast.com/jams2003.html#jamfiles
-Mikey


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

That's awesome Spikezone. Thanks for the link.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

you mentioned Motley Crue.....its a cover - but "smokin in the boys room loosely follows the pattern


another that occurred to me....the Doors - Riders on the storm


----------

